
Notes from an Emergency - prawn
http://idlewords.com/talks/notes_from_an_emergency.htm
======
DarkKomunalec
On the one hand he decries nationalism, on the other he worries that some
other nation controls internet services. So nationalism is bad, until you
start to lose independence?

I guess ethnic nationalism is also bad, until you find yourself in the
position of the Kurds, at the mercy of the four countries you're divided
between.

------
prawn
If this has been posted already and generated a solid discussion, can someone
point me towards it? I found a few submissions, none with more than a handful
of upvotes and none with any comments.

It strikes me as a really important read, and exactly the sort of thing I'd be
keen to hear my peers discuss on HN.

~~~
ColinWright
How much searching did you do? What did you search for? Searching for the word
"emergency" and setting the ordering to "By Date" I get (among a few other
false positives) these:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14390947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14390947)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14383006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14383006)
(video, 43 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14381145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14381145)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14380354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14380354)
(6 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14378728](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14378728)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14362148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14362148)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14359787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14359787)

~~~
prawn
I searched for the two key words in the name, and also for "idlewords". I
expected a discussion with 400+ comments, but found basically the same as you.

I'm really surprised - thought this could've been a really important
moment/opportunity for the industry.

